# Soap makers in Oklahoma???



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Howdy! We currently live in TX but are relocating to OK. I make/sell goat milk soap using milk from our herd of Nubians. I've been selling at the farmer's market and at local festivals and such. As far as taxes go, I've been writing off my expenses with my farm expenses and including my sales as part of our farm profits. Just wondering if this would work the same in OK or if the process will be different? How do y'all do it? Thanks!


----------



## WildflowerFarm (Apr 21, 2013)

It works the same in Indiana, but I don't know about Oklahoma.


----------

